# newb



## pizzpore1 (May 23, 2013)

First time on a site like this, just started working out and getting in shape this year,34 years old, 6'2- 185 lbs. Looking for some advice on a few topics i cant ask the average person, hope i came to the right place.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2013)

pizzpore1, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (May 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard pizzpore1!


----------



## brazey (May 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## pizzpore1 (May 24, 2013)

thanks for the welcome. looking forward to some discussions and learning! Im gonna have questions, but ill try to keep it to a minimum


----------



## charley (May 25, 2013)

_*

  welcome!!!
*_


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 25, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## massai (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sherk (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome bro.


----------



## ebfitness (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome, pizzpore!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome to the forum bro. What type of workout program are you using currently? How many times per week are you training? Are you tracking your macros? What about cutting or bulking? Which one are you focused on currently?


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 13, 2013)

pizzpore1 said:


> First time on a site like this, just started working out and getting in shape this year,34 years old, 6'2- 185 lbs. Looking for some advice on a few topics i cant ask the average person, hope i came to the right place.


Welcome to the forum bro. What type of workout program are you using currently? How many times per week are you training? Are you tracking your macros? What about cutting or bulking? Which one are you focused on currently?


----------



## sneedham (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome..... You are at the right place.....


----------



## megapumps1234 (Jun 16, 2013)

hey


----------



## sigsez (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi


----------

